# New 486!



## MattCubeiro (Oct 21, 2006)

Like, wow.

A Salute to Chas in the Warranty department for his help in getting me a new frame! Thanks mate!

After approximately 2 years of riding my 2005 486, sadly, the headtube cracked. But all is well! 

I recently received a replacement, a new 2007 model with the custom red color and matching seatpost! 

ITS MY SCHOOL COLORS! WO HO!

I would post pics but I dont have a resizing program.


----------



## MattCubeiro (Oct 21, 2006)

Wait, I got it!


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*any ideas why the head tube cracked?*

crash? fall? manufacturing defect? mechanic error/mishandling?

thanks


----------



## MattCubeiro (Oct 21, 2006)

Just wear and tear, no crash. Would have to ask Chas what he thinks could have caused it. Here is a pic.


----------



## MattCubeiro (Oct 21, 2006)

A note, this frame has a decent amount of mileage (15000+) since I purchased in in January of 05. If you look closely, you can see the crack does not travel through the length of the steer tube, but stops short at the bottom, hence I felt no difference in ride quality or function. I did get concerned when the crack grew approximately 2-3mm. Again, I feel very confident that this bike is a tank for a carbon fiber type frame. It is likely this is an isolated incident and should cause no need for concern.

Again, as always, a very special Thank you to Chas and everyone at Look USA.


----------

